# CSCA Inaugural Casting Tournament



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Just a reminder guys, next weekend (April 9-10-11) is the CSCA first ever casting tournament. Some of the very best casters in the USA will be competeing. Texas, New York, The Carolinas and other states will be represented.

Shallotte NC

http://carolinasurfcasters.com/

Come on down, bring your "heaver" and join us... 

Tommy


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Wish I could make this trip. Sounds like you guys are going to have a big turn out. Maybe I can catch a future event. Good luck to all and hope to see you guys on the field soon.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

would love to attend but that is same weekend of sportscast in crisfield.
darn,what luck


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll be down on Sunday. Hopefully the weather and the wind will cooperate.

Evan


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Tommy,

Wish that I can be there also. I'm planning for the Dunn event.

LarryB


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Look forward to seeing you in Dunn Larry!!

Tommy


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*couple questions*

What is the address?
What time can we show up on Saturday?
I can not make it on Friday, so if I get there early Saturday is practice allowed?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeb,

6209 Old Shallotte Rd NW, Ocean Isle Beach, NC 28469

Friday is the practice day. Very informal, lots of help and coaching. Sorry you can't make it, it really is a great day for newcomers to get the feel of field casting.

On Saturday morning we usually get started around 0900. The field has to be setup and registration done. That being said, there _*may*_ be a practice round before the tournament starts, but that will be Wayne's call.

I really think this is going to be a great tournament.... 

Tommy


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Tommy.
I am planning on not practicing. I really wish I could be there for the practice to pick your and others brains since I am new to this.
See you ladies and gentlemen Saturday.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Tommy said:


> I really think this is going to be a great tournament....
> 
> Tommy


Of course it's going to be a great tournament! I've already been to the grocery store to get the ingredients for....... wait for it.......wait for it...... well, you know what I'm going to make! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone on the field! 

Britt


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Of course it's going to be a great tournament! I've already been to the grocery store to get the ingredients for....... wait for it.......wait for it...... well, you know what I'm going to make!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone on the field!
> 
> Britt


Sandflea Salad.....


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Team Buddhahead said:


> Sandflea Salad.....


YES!!!

There better be some left over for Sunday!

Evan


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Come on out tomorrow for practice at Shallotte. It looks like great casting conditions for Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Friday is great for picking up some valuable pointers. So we will just take off with the event Saturday morning to get the most rounds in. However, if we are set up early, a practice round may be in order, just saying be prepared to cast Saturday for keeps. Come on down, it's gonna be great fun!


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

good luck to all. looks like the weather is going to be favorable. i'm going to the U. of Hartford to see my grandson play baseball.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Good luck everyone! Keep us updated on the numbers and I'll see y'all on Sunday.

Evan


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Team Buddhahead said:


> Sandflea Salad.....



get it right.. .413 Sandflea salad


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I wish I could be there, but I just got a new grandson, and he has my attention this weekend. He's little, but sure is a big catch!










Bill:fishing:


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> get it right.. .413 Sandflea salad




Love it Al!


----------

